# BIG 17.2H Dutch/TB cross I'm considering



## duke7 (Sep 28, 2009)

What do we think of this big guy's conformation? Is he built decently for being so tall or no? 
Attached a video of him moving too, just so you can see him in action


----------



## TurnNBurn144 (Dec 14, 2012)

i like him, but do NOT like the rider at all. i would like to see him with somebody who is quite in their seat and then see him worked. i think hes a nice guy though. worth a look.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

The rider was what kept catching my my eye as well they looked very 'braced' as though the horse is either very strong, or likely to throw in a massive buck or two:lol:

I would ask a lot of questions about the horse. 

Having said that he looks quite nicely balanced for a big guy, worth finding out more.


----------



## wetrain17 (May 25, 2011)

I didnt see anything that jumped out, but I too, couldn't get passed the rider. I would go look at him if it were me.


----------



## duke7 (Sep 28, 2009)

I agree, rider is very distracting. I am inclined to think he's just a lousy rider and not blame the horse, but then again if the horse DOES have a history of bucking that might explain it. 

I'll certainly look into him though! thanks for the opinions


----------



## JustImagine (Dec 2, 2012)

I couldn't stop staring at the rider enough to look at the horse, haha. He seems like a nice horse, though, to put up with that :wink:


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Am I the only one who thinks the guy riding him looks like he's afraid of getting racked in the privates by the saddle? That could be why he's bracing so badly. Even when he brought the horse down to a walk at the end of the second video, he looked like he was trying to hold himself off the saddle. I could be crazy, but that's seriously what it looked like to me.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Inga (Sep 11, 2012)

DraftyAiresMum said:


> Am I the only one who thinks the guy riding him looks like he's afraid of getting racked in the privates by the saddle?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 
Ha Ha I hate to admit it too but that was my first thought too. I thought maybe the guy needed to get to a doctor because something was buggin him.


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

The only thing bothering me was the rider >_< 
Very nice horse. Maybe a bit long but still, nicely put together )


----------



## Cherrij (Jan 30, 2013)

The horse looks very nice, well placed together, maybe abit more muscle here and there but overall a good horse.
The rider hurt my eyes and when I was watching the videos I hoped it aint just me seeing that.
Easier to judge movement in freedom or with good rider, then again, the horse seemed ok, jumped well, canters easily, a nice rythm by the looks of it, and the trot, sorry, my eyes were burning all the way through with that rider. But seemed alright..


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

Is it just me, but aside from the rider I thought the horse looked either tight in the shoulder or locked a little in the knee.....or both:? Thoughts??


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

This horse is a nice one. However, he is 17hh and he moves like a big horse... and is a little bit clunky. This is in part because he needs more training to get his weight to the rear and his rider is loose in the saddle and leaning on the reins and not helping the horse t all. 

The horse has good bone and is in good condition. His shoulder is adequate and his neck ties in correctly on the bottom. He appears to be slightly back at the knee. 

Overall I like this horse. Probably would like him a lot more with more training and better riding.


----------

